# Fly Fishing Report Port O'Connor/Seadrift, Texas by Capt. Owen



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

It is going to be an incredible year for our fishery as the fish seem very healthy and their numbers are great. We are also noticing many whooping cranes while we pole the Southside of our estuary.

Just in from Capt. Owen Gayler coming off the water after an exciting fly-fishing session. Here's his take on the day. The line weâ€™ve been using is Rio eight white wintertime red fish, fish have been pretty lethargic and spooky but in great numbers and size. Weâ€™ve made our liters a bit longer and added a 16-pound Tippet of fluorocarbon. We have had great success on Wa$ted red fish crack flies in neutral colors with orange heads. Water has been extremely clear in places but finding majority A fish in a little deeper water with soft bottom. Weâ€™ve even spotted a few speckled trout warming up on Fairbanks






Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina | www.bayflatslodge.com | 888.677.4868
TJ Christensen â€" Operations Manager
Angie Christensen â€" Office Manager
Randy Brown â€" Manager
Patsy Morales â€" Guest Services/Assistant Manager
Murray Martin â€" Administration & Marketing Manager
Chris and Deb Martin â€" Owners


----------

